# test max 400 vs suss 250



## lneale (Jan 16, 2007)

hi, ive been using suss/deca stack for the past 5/6 yrs now. I have always been impressed with the gains i have got off this so i have felt no reason to change my gear, however, i have heard a lot of lads from the gym that i train with harping on about this test max 4oo and how much better it is than suss. could anyone give me their expert opinion on wether they r right., cheers...


----------



## BodyUK (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't comment specifically about 'test max 400', but I'd hazard a guess that it's a 400mg blend of various testosterones.

From what I know about Sustanon it's a blend of various testosterone esters, each with their own release properties. Whilst it's very good for hormone replacement many bodybuilders don't really like it because you never seem to get much of a build up of each of the esters to make it worthwhile.

If you want to change your cycle why don't you try 500mg Test enanthate for ten weeks then 100mg test propionate EOD for three weeks (don't forget to start your PCT from week 14). You could also throw in 100mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate E3D for the first six weeks too - it has a shorter half-life than standard deca, so you need to take it more often.

If you really wanted to mix it up you could add 30mg Dbol ED for the first four weeks and then do 40mg winnie, anavar or turinabol for the last four weeks to help harden you up.

It really all depends on what you want to achieve. Be aware though that testosterone is a pretty potent steroid and aromatises easily, so you'll need to watch your estrogen levels and keep an eye out for gyno. Make sure you've got plenty of nolvadex on hand just in case and it might be worth investing in a generic exemestane of some kind.

Anyway, I hope that gives you something to go on. Let me know what you decide to do.

All the best.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lneale said:


> hi, ive been using suss/deca stack for the past 5/6 yrs now. I have always been impressed with the gains i have got off this so i have felt no reason to change my gear, however, i have heard a lot of lads from the gym that i train with harping on about this test max 4oo and how much better it is than suss. could anyone give me their expert opinion on wether they r right., cheers...


If you're happy with your gains etc on sust, then why change what works for you....

These lads are probably saying how great it is because they heard someone else bang on about it, plus a lot of these labs that say 400 etc you'll be surprised at what strength they actually are...

One of the guys is probably knocking the gear out also, but just cos something is stronger (supposedly) doesn't make it better or mean it will work better for you...

Throw some my way and I'll try it for you and if it's ok I'll let you know....lol


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

What they are may be doing is shooting 1ml of test 400 instead of 1mil of sust, given there is more mg/ml in the 400mg stuff this will obviously equal better gains.

Test is test though and on a mg for mg basis there will be no difference.

Except the 400mg stuff will probably hurt like hell unless its cut with something else


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I've used it mate and it hurts like you wouldn't believe! My leg was red and swollen for five days after taking it and I could barely walk , at first I thought i might have an abcess but it was due to the increased concentration of alcholol levels that it contains.

Personally I wouldn't use it again and I'd go with the advice of others on here regarding other testosterones.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

i've used test max 400 by pharminex recently and had no problems with the shot at all. But i'm still not convinced if it's legit etc. I was running it alongside something which im certain was legit so it's difficult to say really. What brans is ytour test max?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I ran it on its own at 800mg pw and thought it was great


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

try tra ning hard and eating 400gms of protien a day and 700gms of carbs believe me gear isnt the end all and means al to bodybuilding


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Some people can tolerate 400mg test blends, (pain is a very individual thing) but the majority of people will find them painful


----------

